# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  bad viurs

## prof1212

i hav a bad thread i attached info file  for help

----------


## Aleksandra

Check your system with Live CD Vba32 Rescue. Links to download:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue.iso
ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue.iso

----------

